# Tuppence at 10 weeks old



## SueK (Jul 18, 2017)

Such a little live wire and certainly keeping us on our toes! Just love her colours,she's such a pretty girl


----------



## Lizi-poo (Aug 21, 2017)

SueK said:


> Such a little live wire and certainly keeping us on our toes! Just love her colours,she's such a pretty girl


She is beautiful!!!


----------



## SueK (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you  She's now just over 12 weeks old and has been out for her first walks.Such a relief as she can get rid of some of that energy,lol


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh....I'm in love. What a gorgeous girl. :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## SueK (Jul 18, 2017)

Thank you! She's such a happy little pup.So pleased we got her


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's beautiful! :love-eyes:


----------



## Oliverpoo (Mar 7, 2018)

I would love to see a current picture!!!


----------



## SueK (Jul 18, 2017)

This is Tuppence a couple of months ago


----------



## Oliverpoo (Mar 7, 2018)

SueK said:


> This is Tuppence a couple of months ago [img= class=inlineimg]http://ilovemycockapoo.com/images/smilies/smile.gif[/img]


She is doll! Love her coat and that sweet face!


----------



## Brian999 (Aug 10, 2015)

What a lovely great color !


----------



## Carla Billington (Jun 12, 2017)

Tuppence is gorgeous. Love the name. She is similar colouring to my puppy Billy, When we first got him, although he has gone lighter now but still a nice colour.


----------



## Leslie Dawson (Feb 14, 2018)

SueK said:


> Such a little live wire and certainly keeping us on our toes! Just love her colours,she's such a pretty girl


She is so much like our Otto that I'm intrigued as to what colour she is now


----------

